# Интернет о суициде > Этот форум >  мобильная версия форума

## zatvornik

Уважаемые админы!А нельзя ли в будущем сделать мобильную версию этого форума? А то сидеть с мобильника - уж очень неудобно.

----------


## zmejka

ну да. особенно проблемы с редактированием постов...  функции одна на другую наезжают, жмешь одно, открывается другое... приходится включать функцию "в один столбик", чтоб отредактировать, потом снова отключать, так как с этой функцией пользоваться инетом очень неудобно...

----------


## Pechalka

Почему со вчерашнего вечера не попадаю с планшета и мобильника на этот форум? страница не открывается.
С компа всё норм.

----------


## Pechalka

ну и фиг с ним

----------


## .,.,

Скорее всего на планшете и мобильнике одни провайдеры,а на компе другой и тот который на компе не блокировал форум,а тот кто на планшете и мобиле блокирнул форум, попробуйте через анонимайзер.

----------


## Pechalka

СПС, вошла.

----------


## CRIME

Действительно бы было хорошо если бы была версия сайта ( хотя бы не полная а облегчёная ) для телефона, WAP.

----------


## zatvornik

Сто лет здесь уже не был. А форум, как я смотрю, ничуть с того момента и не изменился. 

Благо, девайс, с которого я тут сижу, нормально серфить здесь позволяет, в отличие от предыдущего.

----------

